# Malware??



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[h=3]_* Poll: How Did You Learn To Play?*_[/h]_*Started by Steadfastly, 09-14-2009 05:27 PM *__*123*_


On this thread, I got a malware warning from Chrome. Scott, would you please look into this?


----------

